# I really really debated................



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

She looks beautiful as always and is now ready for this heat wave!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

She looks adorable!!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Miss Molly is always looking beautiful! That face looks so smooth and velvety  love her bow, too. wish Ruby would tolerate a bow once in a while!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow I can't imagine another 2-3" she still has plenty of hair. She looks great as ever.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

poolann said:


> Wow I can't imagine another 2-3" she still has plenty of hair. She looks great as ever.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank You!
Yup! She had plenty!! This is before her groom (taken a week ago!) AND she gets groomed every 6 weeks...her body hair grows very very fast! Wish her TK and ears did too!!! :frown:


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

I think she is gorgeous, and she would be in whatever type cut you picked.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi
just wondering, what is Molly mixed with?
Her coat looks slightly wavy, is it, when it's longer, especially on her back?
thanks, she looks great and your groomer does a nice job


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Molly looks lovely, and trimmer, in her new trim! :beauty:You made a smart choice, and the groomer did a great job. Happy to know I have *green *nails to look foward to on Molly tomorrow, very springlike! You should be real pleased with her groom, your "polishing" touch will complete her snazzy look.  (It was 83 degrees here today. I came _real _close to shaving Chagall's jacket off. Only laziness prevented me!) :yawn:


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Awww Molly looks cute........ maybe you could make the topknot short too for a while to refresh the hair... don't think she would mind... then get it grow back again. 



Chagall's mom said:


> (It was 83 degrees here today. I came _real _close to shaving Chagall's jacket off. Only laziness prevented me!) :yawn:


Would be interesting to see Chagall in Miami ....


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

PoodleFoster said:


> Hi
> just wondering, what is Molly mixed with?
> Her coat looks slightly wavy, is it, when it's longer, especially on her back?
> thanks, she looks great and your groomer does a nice job


Molly's DNA shows Mini PoodleX (1/2 &1/2) four generations back started with purebreds at the 1st generation. DNA shows Kelpie, Koolie,Bernese MT Dog, Giant Schnauzer, and Harrier in various small amounts. It was explained to me that the amounts are so low they are not 'visual'...???? (She only weighs about 10lbs!)
When Molly is wet her coat is soft curls, tight waves. 
Here's a pic of her wet......in a poodle it is called an 'incorrect' coat......:dontknow:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

_Here's a pic of her wet......in a poodle it is called an 'incorrect' coat....._


Hah, there's nothing incorrect about Molly!!! Except maybe her roving eye for the boys... :biggrin:


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Molly looks absolutely stunning. I do love her new cut. Can't wait to see those polished toes. I wish Brandon was a girl sometimes lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Love this on her! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Molly looks wonderful!! 
Teaka will get shorn like a sheep for Summer. Don't know what I am going to do with the little rug rat though because my grooming skills are primarily 'shave it off" and "grown it in", and she would look like an emancipated rat if I shaved her down lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Molly looks wonderful!!
> Teaka will get shorn like a sheep for Summer. Don't know what I am going to do with the little rug rat though because my grooming skills are primarily 'shave it off" and "grown it in", and she would look like an emancipated rat if I shaved her down lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm with you, I don't know what to do with Margot. With this Hot Texas weather part of me wants her shaved real short, but the other part of me wants a cute little Teddy Bear Cut.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Wild Kitten said:


> Awww Molly looks cute........ maybe you could make the topknot short too for a while to refresh the hair... don't think she would mind... then get it grow back again.
> 
> *Would be interesting to see Chagall in Miami ...*.


Stayed tuned! It happens every summer. (See! http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/45105-chagall-moves-miami.html#post530865) I am thinking of keeping his topknot and crest long this year, not sure. I may put that to a vote!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Awww such a cute little ball of fluff!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Grandma's Boys said:


> I'm with you, I don't know what to do with Margot. With this Hot Texas weather part of me wants her shaved real short, but the other part of me wants a cute little Teddy Bear Cut.



I don't think that soft puppy coat holds in the heat like adult coat, so I am not that worried about that issue, but I do my own grooming, and I am just terrible at scissoring soft puppy coat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Ill probibly take her to a groomer when I get her a regular clip, of some kind.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Grandma's Boys said:


> Ill probibly take her to a groomer when I get her a regular clip, of some kind.



I am too much of a helicopter mom to do groomers - not to mention the cost around here $100-$200 per dog x 3 - I could buy a new poodle instead lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow, I guess, I'll have to do some price checking. Amos died in 2001, but back then, I just paid $22 for his grooming, he was a large Toy.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Molly looks wonderful!!
> Teaka will get shorn like a sheep for Summer. Don't know what I am going to do with the little rug rat though because my grooming skills are primarily 'shave it off" and "grown it in", and she would look like an emancipated rat if I shaved her down lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


NOOOOOOOOO! All that lovely hair? Keep her ears and TK and bracelets and maybe use the longest comb you have for your clippers, but OMG! don't shear her like a sheep! LOL!!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*That new look you have Molly,
is really quite stunning,
I guess it'd be folly,
to put us in the running,

But me and Maurice,
still hold onto hope,
for Molly in fleece,
such a beautiful coat,

We love how you're shorn,
Miss Molly, such glamour,
but alas, we're forlorn, 
Our speech but a stammer,

Enjoy your summer,
keep cool as a cuke,
It's kind of a bummer,
Noticing us, t'would be but a fluke.*

:aetsch:

*She looks lovely!*


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Stayed tuned! It happens every summer. (See! http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/45105-chagall-moves-miami.html#post530865) I am thinking of keeping his topknot and crest long this year, not sure. I may put that to a vote!


I love Chagalls TK, so you know how I'll vote..............If you 'must' get 'scissor crazy' do a 'Rain' clip! Lots of head hair and long pretty bracelets!!!!!! :amen:


P.S. Rain's clip in 'Rain.....Salty Dog' would be FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!! Chagall could definitely carry it out!!!!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

She is always adorable no matter "how she is wearing her do!"


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Matisse and Maurice
You darling Boys
Your beating hearts
Are making much noise!
Calm down, I'm telling you now
You'll love many others
On that I will Vow!

Matisse, you're a Champion
And a future STUD
Maurice, I think you should follow his lead.....
Cuz between you both
Little hearts will bleed!!!!!!:love-over:


LOVE YOU BOTH!
(yes, you are STILL on the list!)
XOXOXO
MOLLY


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Grandma's Boys said:


> I'm with you, I don't know what to do with Margot. With this Hot Texas weather part of me wants her shaved real short, but the other part of me wants a cute little Teddy Bear Cut.


Awwww I think you should leave her fluffy......I kept Molly's hair long for the first year (other than face and feet shaved) and I'm in Calif! With our little ones it doesn't seem to bother them as they stay mainly indoors with the air conditioning on!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

They do look awfully cute Fuzzy, that's why I was thinking of the Teddy Bear, still fuzzy, but with a little shape. She is in the house most of the time, but does love a long wall in the early evening, and it's already real hot here.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

LIME GREEN NAILS............................hmmm not a favorite color I think, but it matches her collar so I'll leave it this week! :beauty:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She looks great! I hear you on the ears and TK. Lily has good TK length, but the ears just won't fill out. She doesn't tolerate bands on her ear feathers as she does for her TK. 

I love Molly's pretty pink bow, gives her a well deserved princess gone casual flair.


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

I like the lime green for a change. Especially with a matching collar, So fashionable.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> NOOOOOOOOO! All that lovely hair? Keep her ears and TK and bracelets and maybe use the longest comb you have for your clippers, but OMG! don't shear her like a sheep! LOL!!!!



Sorry, I was exaggerating - I just take off the jacket, shaving the body and legs with a number thirty. The rest stays.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Molly looks so pretty in her new do !!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow!!! The groomer cut 2-3" off??! Wow!! She still has a TON of fluffy hair left  

She looks beautiful!!!!!! Her coat looks soooooo shinny, she is glowing!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> She looks great! I hear you on the ears and TK. Lily has good TK length, but the ears just won't fill out. She doesn't tolerate bands on her ear feathers as she does for her TK.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Molly's pretty pink bow, gives her a well deserved princess gone casual flair.



Lou's ears hair is sooooooo thin!! Almost like baby hair 
(Apollo's ears are the opposite, thick and full of volume) 

I have no idea what to do to make hair grow on Lou's ears  I've been brushing it with comb and brush, to see if it stimulates growth and pull off dead hair ... But no improvement yet. I have even thought of shaving it, and see if it grows new-thicker-hair .... (?)

Sorry to get off subject a bit..

MOLLY is the princess and deserves to be in the center of attention


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Awe, Molly!!!
She is so darned cute! Love the new doo! & the lime green nails are so fashion-forward. 


Be well,
Laura & Lula
& the 3 parrot girls


----------

